# Mobile Workstation



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just finished building a mobile workstation for my small one car garage/workshop.
I plan to use the table for things like:


 a sanding area
 surface for mounting the PC dovetail jig
 mount for the pocket hole jig
 area for clamping glue ups.
 other uses where work piece needs to be held in position via clamps.

*Construction Details:*

Table top is 22×34 1/2 inches. The narrow width makes it easy to move around my small work area.

The top is constructed of plywood. The surface is covered with Formica to protect the surface from glue spills and drips. A friend donated some Formica left over from some repairs he had made.

The top is constructed with 7/8 inch dog holes and slots for F style clamps. My dogs are 7/8 inch and the opening is perfect to insert 1/2 inch pipe for mounting pipe clamps from below.

Frame construction is 2×4 stud material and other material on hand. A shelf provides storage for the Porter Cable dovetail jig. The lower shelf is made from leftover cedar from previous projects. As it is now, it appears the shelf will store the dust collection hose when not needed.

I mounted an electrical outlet strip for handy access and a storage rack for the cord. A small tray provides room for glue bottles and clamps.

The workstation has 4 swivel casters with brakes. Overall, the project turned out well. 

First pics are of the completed project. Construction pics follow.

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent! Great use of space, Mike. If a bunch of members don't 'steal' your design I'll be shocked... 
(Isn't there a project contest going here somewhere?)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great design, Mike.

I am already tempted to use the metal detector to find the screws in mine and start slotting.......


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Like a homemade MFT. Nice.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Mike,

I like it and something like this is a big help in the shop.
I like especially the pocket hole set up and would like to do something similar,
please tell me where I can get a layman instructions to make a gismo like that and how it works /what is required. thanks tom


----------



## forsey (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Outstanding, good job!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of your compliments. It will get a lot of use.

@ Thomas - check out my thread Modifying the Kreg Pocket Hole Jig. BTW, it is working better than I originally thought it would.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice presentation Mike, I have to make a unit like this sometime and you have set out yours very well. Neville


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Great design, Mike.
> 
> I am already tempted to use the metal detector to find the screws in mine and start slotting.......


I want to do that on my workbench but it doubles as an out feed table and I am concerned about having a jam when ripping lumber that might have a downward bow.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice job Mike. Will not be stealing design, but I sure will be copying your design!!!!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Good work Mike, you've given me some ideas for my own workshop.

Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The workstation came in handy today. I clamped the sides of a cabinet I am building so I could drill the shelf pin holes and pocket screw holes.

The tasks were easy to accomplish.

Mike


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great idea with the pneumatic foot pedal for securing the piece prior to drilling.

I need to make a plate to mount my Kreg jig as well but I will drop into the router opening.

I am sure you will get lots of use from it.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Super mobile workbench, great design and set-up. Very functional, a great help doing shop work. Excellent job!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. It is working great. My Porter Cable dovetail jig is clamped to it at the moment.


----------



## LukeV (Apr 14, 2014)

Mike,

Do you find the castors with brakes on sufficiently stable? 

My planer is mounted on similar castors, but it starts slipping as soon as I put any pressure on the workpiece. Maybe I should just sweep the floor more often?

Lucas


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

LukeV said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you find the castors with brakes on sufficiently stable?
> 
> ...


Hmmm...sometimes. Mainly because the concrete floor is uneven and I usually have to shim one corner. Otherwise it has worked better than I had expected.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice job


----------



## cibolotx (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice project. Looks good, works great I'm betting.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for project idea, Mike. This looks like the solution I need for a mobile stand for my small bandsaw. You have saved me a lot of thinking about how to build it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Thanks for project idea, Mike. This looks like the solution I need for a mobile stand for my small bandsaw. You have saved me a lot of thinking about how to build it.


Consider this, Ollie. Mount your band saw on plywood and clamp it to the table when needed. Store it summers else. Then you still have a workstation for other uses.

It is clamper's heaven. 

Edit: the reason I mentioned this option is I have a 9 inch Ryobi that is mounted on a piece of plywood. I haven't clamped it to this table but I have clamped it to my work bench in the past.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is an update. I am building another cart, so today I used the workstation while I glued up part of the frame. 15 clamps total of various sizes and shapes.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike I have said on some other posts that I am fixing up my work area, and I will make two of these, they will be the same height as my saw table so I can put them close to that if I have to, my rolling work tables will look a lot like yours, nice ideas. N


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That table is beautiful! Great idea there!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Saweet...very versatile the way you laid out the top...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just thought I would bring this project back to the top. We have a lot of new members, so hopefully, it will inspire someone to build their own mobile workstation. This thing has proven to be very helpful in my small shop.

I would like to make a suggestion. If you put casters on it, spring for the two way locking casters so it will sit still once they are locked in position.
Mike


----------

